# kel-tec, PF-9



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

picked up the new kel-tec, PF-9 yesterday. spent a little time tearing it down and just getting to know it. man this little 9mm really fits sweet in my hand and IWB holster. looks like a great grab and go carry gun, it's nice and thin. no buldge what so ever.. going to hit the range today and see how it shoots. i know they had some problems with the early ones, but from what ive been reading, kel-tec has got it together with this pistola. i really like the large front dot sight, very easy to pick-up. the range results today will make or break it for me. anyone out there have one or an oppinion on one. please dont go on a kel-tec bash if you have no experience with THIS weapon, the 9mm PF-9 thanks. here's a few photos.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the Kel Tec P3AT 380 and you never know I have it on me. Very reliable and as accurate as you would expect out of the short barrel. I feel the Kel Tec products are a really good buy. I'm sure you will enjoy shooting the piece as well as have total confidence in it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I held a 9MM at a local gunshow last weekend and it was extremely light..almost like it wasnt even there at all.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

impressive is all i have to say about this weapon and it is every bit a weapon. i just ran 200 cartriges thru it, had 1 failure to feed and no other malfunctions. it was on the first mag and they were hollow points. i only took silver bear, russian hollow point 115 grain ammo and american eagle, federal FMJ 124 grain. this gun didnt really like the russian stuff much. i still hit the plate at 20 feet, but could get no tight grouping. now for the federal..it loved it. i was hitting the plate consistantly at 20 feet. heres a photo of a few of the plates. the one right in the middle was when i got settled down. everything was shot at 7 paces or about 20 feet. word of caution. this baby had a bite. but, not more than you would expect from a 2" barreled 9mm. i still need to send about 400 more rounds thru it before im confident in it as a carry gun..but the outlook is bright if it keeps preforming like it did today. best $270.00 gun i think i ever bought.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Glad you like it. Keep us updated on it. I have often wondered about Kel-tec products, you gotta love their prices! My friend carrys a .Kel-tec 380 and like Shortgrift says it disappears when he carrys it.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Its a nice little gun ez, ive handled a few of them and know some guys who use theirs as a backup gun. Its a bit snappy but for the price they seem great.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my P3AT. My neighbor works at a chrome and plating shop. He chromed the slide, guide rod, retaining pin and a few other parts for free. IT looks sweet.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TomC said:


> I love my P3AT. My neighbor works at a chrome and plating shop. He chromed the slide, guide rod, retaining pin and a few other parts for free. IT looks sweet.


got a photo to post of that. id really like to se a chromed kel tec


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I can take a pic of it but im not sure how to put em on here. I could email the pics to you. Give me a pm and ill take the pics tomorrow.


----------



## chazman321 (Dec 7, 2007)

They are very nice little guns. Yes, the early ones had a few issues, but that happens with all new models. The ones I've shot had a lot of snap to them, but nothing that couldn't be managed with a little more downward cant of the left hand. My carry and competition gun is a Ruger P95. I bought it used for about the same price, but it's a full sized auto, and I can conceal it well. At 6 feet tall and 300 pounds, I have a lot of real estate in which to hide a house! lol

Chaz7,000roundsthisyearman321


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sent another 200 down the baby yesterday before work. winchester white box FMJ . no failure to feed or malfunctions. everything is starting to loosen up nicely. still likes the federal ammo best. id have to say this gun is a value. a few hundred more down her and i'll be positive. only one jam in 400 shots not too bad. could use another mag or 2.


----------



## chazman321 (Dec 7, 2007)

Semi's like to be run wet... Get good lube, apply liberally, and cycle the action a couple times. Whatever squeezes out, wipe off with a rag. No problems...


Chazlikesitwetman321


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

EZ - where did you get the Kel-Tec? I have been looking for one exactly like you have, but none of my local guys carry them. 

Personally, I would like the PF-9 for myself and I would like to get 2 of the P-32 for my wife and dad. 

Right now I carry a Glock 27 and it is an exceptional gun, but I would like to have the PF-9 when I am going to be in a environment what may be less friendly to my Glock... mud, dust, scratches.....


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Id like to find one in the 40 cal. I believe its the P-11 model. Im also eyeballing the Sub2000 in 40 cal glock. Get them 30/33 round mags and have a joyful day. A Rock River CAR A2 woudnt be bad just cant find one used.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Is the ballpark price range on this gun around $275??? a friend of mine wants to buy a 9MM for a home defense gun but wants to keep the price in the $250 range roughly, my first thought was good luck but then I remembered this thread.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I know someone with a P-40 40 cal. but I guess they quit making them and now it's the P-11. It seemed pretty nice to me but I only was at the range with it once or twice and had a few guns I was playing with so didn't put that many down it. If I'm not mistaking, that's the gun he said it can come leeps and bounds if you polish/grind a few parts which he did, but I would have to ask him where and if it was indeed the P-40. 

I wouldn't mind seeing that chromed one either!

EZ glad you like it!

-John


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ltfd596 said:


> EZ - where did you get the Kel-Tec? I have been looking for one exactly like you have, but none of my local guys carry them.
> 
> Personally, I would like the PF-9 for myself and I would like to get 2 of the P-32 for my wife and dad.
> 
> Right now I carry a Glock 27 and it is an exceptional gun, but I would like to have the PF-9 when I am going to be in a environment what may be less friendly to my Glock... mud, dust, scratches.....




stocker shop in champion. it was his only one. he would order you one im sure.

i dont feel you would have any problems with the G27. i got one too and i love it(.40 cal is my favorite), never any problems here. the only downfall is its size, you need to holster it. the kel-tec fits into the pocket sweet.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Is the ballpark price range on this gun around $275??? a friend of mine wants to buy a 9MM for a home defense gun but wants to keep the price in the $250 range roughly, my first thought was good luck but then I remembered this thread.


$271.52 out the door.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks...I guess that should make it a option for him.


----------

